# wet feet



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there is any one in here had the problem with the water leakage coming from the footwells in their q7 and how to fix it?someone said it's some kind of drain that's clogged ,I took off both inner fender but I didn't see any drain what's so ever.thanks in advance.


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, It is not a drain that is clogged but a poor design of the sunroof drains that leaks. I took my entire headliner apart two months ago and fixed them. Here is an illustration of what is happening (this a an image as if you were standing on the passenger side of the car looking at the pillar between the windshield and door. The hose runs down the pillar and drains at the lower hinge of the door). 










Basically, Audi applied some glue at this seal point but it has worn away. I bought some Gorilla Glue and glued the crap put of it. I let it dry overnight and tested it. Worked like a charm but the headliner was a pain to remove and put back. Search the forums for a DIY. 

Good luck!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

if it is on the passenger side it could be the same or a from the ac drain. both are common sources of leaking on pre-facelift q7.


----------

